# breaking news: Gasol to lakers



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/50640/20080201/breaking_news_gasol_traded_to_lakers/


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Wow.... Ballscientist beat me to it lol.



> The Commercial Appeal has learned that the Grizzlies have traded Pau Gasol to the Los Angeles Lakers for center Kwame Brown, rookie guard Javaris Crittenton and first-round draft picks in 2008 and 2010.
> 
> The decision was made that the Grizzlies could no longer move forward with Gasol on and off the basketball court.
> 
> The deal allows the Grizzlies to gain salary cap relief, as Brown is in the final year of a deal that pays $9,075,000


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

...God damn it.


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow! Great deal for the Lakers.

The top 8 in the West are absolutely stacked.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Well this sure makes things interesting in the West, as if it wasn't already crazy enough >_>


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Lakers rolled the Grizzlies here, i know Javaris is good but those are going to be late picks now...

Fisher
Kobe
Lamar
Pau
Bynum

niiiiice


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Wow, the Lakers might as well thrown in a bag of cheetos or something. They just robbed the Grizzlies......


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

Good trade for the lakers he will help kobe alot.


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

well, they needed another big man for when they trade Bynum for Kidd.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

The Lakers made out like bandits in this deal.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Wow, I didn't see this coming. This could be a great fit. Pau is a decent rebounder, and has enough versatility to his offensive game to stay out of Bynum's way underneath. His passing acumen is obviously an excellent fit with Jackson's system. 

Still...Gasol (who's a good mood away from playing at an all-star level) for Crittenton and spare parts. Who had dirt on whom, for this to happen?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

the Lakers have just taken that step, from a very good team to championship contenders

Fisher
Kobe
Odom
Gasol
Bynum

with a solid bench including Farmar, Radman, Mihm, Turiaf, Walton, Ariza, and Vujacic


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow, Grizzlies got robbed. This makes the West way more interesting.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

West is rediculously stacked right now


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Once a healthy Bynum is back in the lineup, I presume this means Odom will see more time at SF.


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

Holy ****. Big news...no confirmation on ESPN yet, but very big news.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Oh and what the hell is paxson doing? the bulls need a big man, and the Lakers manage to get Pau for THIS??


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I like this trade for both teams. The Grizzlies are clearly rebuilding, so they got the quintessential rebuilding kit. An expiring deal, a young lottery pick, and two picks. The Lakers now have a chance to jump into the top crust of the West permanently. Gasol is a nice fit for the triangle. He likes the high post, he can put the ball on the floor...I just wonder if the Lakers are going to try and make a move for Kidd now. They have 3 starting power forwards. I suppose Odom can play the 3, but I'll be eager to see if there's more to this.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

I still can't believe this is the best deal Memphis could get...unless (of course) they just really want to tank as deeply as possible.

Now I suppose we'll see Vince Carter traded to New Orleans for a sack of mardi gras beads.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I also wonder what the Grizzlies are going to do with three point guards. Conley, Crittenton and Lowry.


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

If true then the Lakers are a top 4 team in the west.

C- Andrew Bynum
PF- Pau Gasol
SF- Lamar Odum
SG- Kobe Bryant
PG- Derek Fisher

:jawdrop:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

_Dre_ said:


> I also wonder what the Grizzlies are going to do with three point guards. Conley, Crittenton and Lowry.


Couldn't they use Crittenton at SG?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Diophantos said:


> Holy ****. Big news...no confirmation on ESPN yet, but very big news.


LA times also reporting now.... 

http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-lakers2feb02,1,5183063.story?track=crosspromo


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

no more kwame


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

WOW now the Heat have some more competition for the #1 pick


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Great move for Los Angeles.

I was sort of hoping Atlanta would try to make another run at Gasol, but they didn't have the picks that Los Angeles has.


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

Crittenton seems like he has the size to play some 2-guard, but I agree with most of the people in this thread: it seems like the Grizzlies could have done somewhat better.

EDIT: SI.com confirming as well - http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2008/basketball/nba/02/01/gasol.trade/index.html


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Speechless. Happiest day of my life since Malone/Payton in July 04. I'm working now, but I'll post my joyful thoughts later.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I don't know if Crittenton can score well enough to play 2. I thought the book on him was that he was a pure PG coming into last year's draft, but I haven't seen much of him. Noone has.

But Bynum, Odom and Gasol? One of them has to go with Farmar for Kidd...C'mon Mitch.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Btw, I posted this several minutes before the news broke, but this still holds true now: 

Guys, Kwame Brown is the whole point the Grizzlies even consider trading Gasol to the Lakers. He has a $9 million dollar expiring contract, the largest in the league. The Grizzlies are looking to save money due to sagging profits, but also want to be there for the big FA pool this summer, so there is zero reason for the Grizzlies to want Odom. Kwame Brown the player is irrelevant, anything he gives them is merely window dressing, because they're NOT looking to get equal value back, they know they won't get it. Here's something that's realistic:

Kwame ($9.1M), Sasha ($1.8M), 2008 1st rounder

for

Pau Gasol ($13.7M)

This deal, however it ends up looking with Kwame at the center, definitely has legs. Just in the last 3 seasons, superstars like Vince Carter were acquired for Mourning, draft picks, and expiring contracts. Tracy McGrady was traded for a huge contract in Francis, Mobley, and expiring contracts. And Rasheed Wallace was traded for reserves and draft picks. There is precedent for superstar trades for expiring contracts + scraps, at mid-season (like now), just in the last 3 seasons; Carter and Wallace were deadline deals.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Wonder if Memphis plans on keeping Mike or starting from scratch... they may not be done


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Sportscenter Picking it up as well! I thought this day would never come!


----------



## bluecro (Oct 13, 2006)

Wow i am just shocked right now. The Lakers seem to be like the real deal now.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Odom at SF makes me want to puke. But Fisher/Kobe/Odom/Gasol/Bynum makes me want to hug somebody!

We're going to get owned by Toronto tonight, but Kobe and the rest of the bunch have to be ecstatic about adding Gasol. He fits perfectly with our offense.

The rest of the West should be very, very scared.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Oh man.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

This is disappointing. I am loosing faith in this league every day. Teams that sorely need Gasol on their team dont do anything to try and get him. I mean dont tell me the Nets and the Bulls couldnt have offered better packages. Both those teams need a Gasol more than the Lakers. So now the Lakers have a frontcourt of Odom, Bynum, Gasol and we havent even gotten to Kobe yet. Some GM's need to be fired over this. I am looking at you Pax and Thorn


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Old school Boston/LA finals may be approaching haha.

Seriously though whoever comes out of the west is going to have to go through 3 absolute war series' in the playoffs... some awesome match ups can come from this trade to


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

HB said:


> This is disappointing. I am loosing faith in this league every day. Teams that sorely need Gasol on their team dont do anything to try and get him. I mean dont tell me the Nets and the Bulls couldnt have offered better packages. Both those teams need a Gasol more than the Lakers. So now the Lakers have a frontcourt of Odom, Bynum, Gasol and we havent even gotten to Kobe yet. Some GM's need to be fired over this. I am looking at you Pax and Thorn


Paxson is sooo stupid for not finding a way to get Gasol, seriously how on earth could he not beat this offer..


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Hahahahahaha...Haters. This trade doesnt promise anything...But man does it help!!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

You can't tell me that a deal for this isn't better than what Memphis got:

Jason Williams ($8.9 million expiring)
Udonis Haslem
Draft picks

They already have Conley and Lowry and they get Crittenton and some late round picks? What the hell? Didn't the Bulls offer Ben Gordon?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

the Lakers are my 2nd favorite team in the West now that Gasol is there. what a scary frontline. Bynum, Gasol, Odom. theyre physical, tall, good rebounders, and versatile. just nasty


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Avalanche said:


> Paxson is sooo stupid for not finding a way to get Gasol, seriously how on earth could he not beat this offer..


Supposedly Bulls almost had KG near last yr's deadline and he couldn't pull the trigger


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

adam said:


> You can't tell me that a deal for this isn't better than what Memphis got:
> 
> Jason Williams ($8.9 million expiring)
> Udonis Haslem
> Draft picks


Yeah, I mean this is going to be the reaction of every team. "We couldn't do better than that for Gasol?!?!?"


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Good to see Kupchak be smart enough to know we needed front court help,not another PG. The guard position is the one place we actually have stability. 

Hard to believe Memphis couldn't do better. You wonder what their direction must be now ?

The Kidd deal was a smoke screen all the way through. They are still asking for Bynum ! who is untouchable. They act like Kidd is still 25. Don't be surprised if Kidd never gets traded. They just got Stromile Stiff...why ???

Chicago, NJ, should fire their GM's . They are holding out too long for unreasonable deals that will never happen. And they are losing for it. 16 million dollars for an old undersized center who can't shoot hahaha 

Good job Mitch, not afraid to pull the trigger ! Now maybe Kobe can shut his mouth and just play some ball....


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I think I'm going to cry!!! I have always loved Mitch Kupchak, and so has Kobe.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Now somebody deal us a defensive minded SF for Odom and we'll be set.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Kwame/Darko/Collins front court in Memphis.... be afraid


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

This is the happiest day of 2008 and one of the happiest days for me as a Lakers fan. Oh my god, Mitch finally came through. And they got rid of butterfingers too... wow, this is unbelievable!!! I'm so happy, I don't even care about todays game or yesterday's loss; Gasol's been one of my favourites since watching him play in Europe and visiting my hometown team in the Euroleague. Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!


----------



## kzero (Apr 30, 2006)

I can't wait to see how this turns out (the Lakers' season)


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Now Darko and Kwame get to argue face to face over who is the bigger bust. Oh, happy days.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

ESPN confirms


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

adam said:


> You can't tell me that a deal for this isn't better than what Memphis got:
> 
> Jason Williams ($8.9 million expiring)
> Udonis Haslem
> ...


And Miami's picks are bound to be in higher positions too ! Maybe you should take over for Riley lol . You couldn't do any worse. Good idea :cheers:


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Now somebody deal us a defensive minded SF for Odom and we'll be set.


Ariza will return, no worries there :clap2:


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Has anyone ruled out foul play ??

Like when ex Celtic McHale handed Ainge an Eastern conference berth in the off season. 

Now , the team that once employed Jerry West handing the Lakers the exact player we needed ?? Things that make you go Hmmmm


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Memphis fans..... anything?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

LA68 said:


> Has anyone ruled out foul play ??
> 
> *Like when ex Celtic McHale handed Ainge an Eastern conference berth in the off season. *
> 
> Now , the team that once employed Jerry West handing the Lakers the exact player we needed ?? Things that make you go Hmmmm


Statements like this are rediculous.... look at what mchale got for Garnett, he looks like a genius next to this one, and thats saying something, i hate the man.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

im having mixed emotions.. someone in the family is ill, but we made such a great trade. it's like im happy and sad at the same time.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Avalanche said:


> Memphis fans..... anything?


I doubt they're at their computers.. probably looking for a razor or a cliff.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Memphis looking to be a big player in the FA market though... if anyone will go there


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Marc Iavaroni has a tough decision to make deciding who starts at center. Or perhaps he decides to start both Kwame and Darko in a twin towers look a la Robinson and Duncan.

Jason Collins spark plug off the bench anyone?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

That frontcourt is going to cause a lot of matchup nightmares. They're a very big team now, except for the point guard slot. They could even put Luke at point guard for stretches and just tower over teams. Great move. 

Moves like this are what wins titles...you have to put caution to the wind at least once when building a team. And they're a young team, they've got 3-4 shots at the title.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Grizz were going no where with Gasol and his big contract. They get maybe a promising guard and almost 10 million off the books. With a loaded draft coming up maybe that 20something pick matched with a top 5 pick will mean more than Gasol getting them 7-10 more wins next year.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

_Dre_ said:


> I don't know if Crittenton can score well enough to play 2. I thought the book on him was that he was a pure PG coming into last year's draft, but I haven't seen much of him. Noone has.
> .


Pretty sure he was seen more as a combo guard coming out.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

hahaha marc and pau traded for each other. first time family members has been exchanged in a trade??


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Darko has to be very happy with this. The Grizz are basically handing all low-post duties to him; interesting to see how he responds. It looks like they've also brought in Jason Collins to pester him in practice through next year. If he can't flourish in this situation, he can't flourish anywhere.

Laker fans have to be pretty ecstatic. Pau isn't that old. Great price for a young, star big.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

NOOOO!!!!

goddamnit ****in sonava****in*****!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Crittenton is definitely a combo guard


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> Grizz were going no where with Gasol and his big contract. They get maybe a promising guard and almost 10 million off the books. With a loaded draft coming up maybe that 20something pick matched with a top 5 pick will mean more than Gasol getting them 7-10 more wins next year.


I think the argument is that there were a lot better offers out there, at least we assume.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

adam said:


> Marc Iavaroni has a tough decision to make deciding who starts at center. Or perhaps he decides to start both Kwame and Darko in a twin towers look a la Robinson and Duncan.
> 
> Jason Collins spark plug off the bench anyone?


:lol: One can't catch, One can't jump , the other can't stay on the court. All three together can't get 20/10 combined !! 

If you think about it, why didn't they get Magliore instead of Collins ? Then you would have two expiring contracts instead of that slug Collins. 

How can players that tall (Collins, Kwame), play for so long and never learn how to make a five foot shot ???


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Amazing...simply incredible. The Lakers have just STOLEN Gasol from the grizz...

Wow...


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

What was Gasol going to do for a 30 win team?

They were going to be average at best with Gasol, why not get some picks and get some cap space and try and surround your young good guards. Gasol isn't exactly getting any younger, this is a trade we look at in 2010 and then we judge


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow, never seen it coming.

Hopefully it'll boost Pau's motivation.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Avalanche said:


> Statements like this are rediculous.... look at what mchale got for Garnett, he looks like a genius next to this one, and thats saying something, i hate the man.


I personally would also rather have Jefferson than KG, AJ would easily make the all star if they had any wins and KG is already breaking down. 

But, you know eastern teams have no patience and want to win RIGHT NOW !!! Mchale has no clue, won't even get his coach to play G Green. 

Maybe this will spur some of these other teams to get off their azzes and make some moves


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

*OMFG! LAKERS ARE GOING TO WIN IT ALL THIS YEAR!


IM A HUGE AB FAN< BUT IM GOING TO COMPLETELY JUMP IN THE LAKERS BANDWAGON RIGHT NOW!!!*




ok thats excessive, but I guess a Lakers-Celtics Finals showdown is not a far fetch idea?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

holy ****.... well, Kobe must be happy, that's for sure

Can't say it's a bad trade for Grizz though. There's no way they can make the playoffs for the next year or two with their divison full of contenders... this is the way to go for their future. I'm honestly happy for the Lakers, they need someone to support Kobe, and they finally got it.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

:upset: Before this trade the Lakers were pretenders just like the Hornets. But now they're improved. Still not good enough to win a championship, but it's still a great trade, to get Gasol for two scrubs and two late 1st rounders. Another reason why the Suns will never win a championship with this owner; he insists on not making any trades.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

great, the west wasn't NEARLY competitive enough. Damnit. I wanna thank all the eastern teams that did **** all in the last two years to get him.

also lol @ kwame.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

I seriously jumped out of my chair at work when I read the headline on espn.com Wow, what a front court.

But I think the real issue here is, Kwame and Darko are now on the same team!


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

I hope memphis fans saw the other night when Kwame got a pass from a driving kobe 10 feet from the basket, dribbled a couple times, jumped, and inexplicably passed it back to kobe who was surrounded by three defenders. There's a lot of that on its way for you.

Also my fantasy team and rudy gay say thanks for all the increased shot attempts.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

eerily similar to Sheed going to Detroit


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Sunsfan81 said:


> :upset: Before this trade the Lakers were pretenders just like the Hornets. But now they're improved. Still not good enough to win a championship, but it's still a great trade, to get Gasol for two scrubs and two late 1st rounders. Another reason why the Suns will never win a championship with this owner; *he insists on not making any trades*.


No. It was Kerr.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Sunsfan81 said:


> :upset: Still not good enough to win a championship


Keep telling yourself that....:biggrin:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Just think that in only five more years Kwame will finally be able to beat Jordan in that one on one.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

what an absolute steal for the lakers. Oh my gosh


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Sunsfan81 said:


> Still not good enough to win a championship, but it's still a great trade


can you establish why this doesn't make them an instantly legit title contender? I didn't think they were before but this is a significant upgrade not to mention the addition by subtraction of getting rid of a certified coward.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

look at the lakers roster

Fish
Kobe
odom
Pau
Bynum 

when healthy, sweet jesus


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Odom is the Lakers 5th yes 5th option!!!!!! Woooooo hoooo!!!!!!!

Before you complain, actions speak lounder than words...Fisher has been way more important than Odom


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

LA needs a Posey/Bowen/Artest type guy out on the wings now.. not Lamar


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

so which team has the better roster, lakers or celtics?

basically it's the big 3

kg
pierce
allen

and then for the lakers it's the big 4, but not as potent

kobe
bynum
gasol
lamar odom


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

All the talk about Kidd and the Lakers pull this stealthy move :laugh:

There's always one shocking trade at the deadline. We had heard about this possibly in the past, but I hadn't heard a Gasol/Lakers rumor all year.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Jizzy said:


> look at the lakers roster
> 
> Fish
> Kobe
> ...



that's two good shot blockers, plus don't forget a solid bench with Turiaf off the bench for backups of both frontcourt positions if needed, ariza when he's back as a nice swingman stopper, walton off the bench as... well whatever it is that luke walton does, and farmar and shockingly sasha emerging as legitimate long range threats. Also farmar has a nice ability to get to the rack. They're 10 deep.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

the lakers are the most complete team in the NBA. they still were able to keep Bynum, farmar, turiaf, ariza and luke in this deal amazing, as essbee said.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Mike Miller is probably going to get moved too, with someone like Brian Cardinal. I am just shocked the Grizz couldn't get rid of Cardinal too.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Don't forget Vlad Rad, but I really wish they would get rid of Odom.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Let's not act like the Grizzlies didn't get a good deal. They're losing 7 mil off the cap this year at least, and two first rounders from LA, for a a moody should-be star. that's not bad.

Not good like LA, but not bad.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

HKF said:


> Don't forget Vlad Rad, but I really wish they would get rid of Odom.


Let's go ahead and forget vlad rad since he sucks.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

HKF said:


> Mike Miller is probably going to get moved too, with someone like Brian Cardinal. I am just shocked the Grizz couldn't get rid of Cardinal too.


Yeah, they should've insisted on it. They could've gotten more from LA


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The Lakers can win the title this year. Gasol and Kobe is a nasty combo, throw in Phil J's coaching and Bynum AND Odom. The Lakers are BACK!

...sadly. Hopefully this team will win with more class than the last incarnation that won titles.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

The Grizz are gonna have a bright future.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Sliccat said:


> Let's not act like the Grizzlies didn't get a good deal. They're losing 7 mil off the cap this year at least, and two first rounders from LA, for a a moody should-be star. that's not bad.
> 
> Not good like LA, but not bad.


Plus, I'm sure if other teams were offering those better deals people are creating, they would have explored it. It's not that simple as everyone is making it out to be.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Avalanche said:


> Memphis fans..... anything?


...........

I really don't have that much of a problem with the deal, it just caught me off guard. We weren't doing anything with him so a trade was obviously gonna happen. I feel like we could have gotten more from a team like Chicago but hey it's too late now. The cap space is good I guess but wtf is gonna want to sign with us? I don't really see too much in whatshisname but only time will tell with him. Hopefully they make some more moves before the deadline and before the draft, because we really need a completely different look. Mike Miller is great but his time much like Gasol's has run up, he's gotta go. If we don't get the first or second pick this year I'll be pissed.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

adam said:


> You can't tell me that a deal for this isn't better than what Memphis got:
> 
> Jason Williams ($8.9 million expiring)
> Udonis Haslem
> ...


Couldn't Miami do this deal today and get Mike Miller to make up for losing all that outside shooting they had with Kapono and Walker ?? 

I sure would, the Heat can't go young because Shaq is still there and Wade won't stay for a loser


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

Basically Jerry West did to the Lakers what Kevin Mchale did to the Celtics. He did his old almata a favor. Is this the new trend? Cause im sure other teams offered better deals but I guess Jerry realised that the Grizz aren't going nowhere and traded Pau as a favor.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't remember the last time I was this happy.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

David Stern must be elated - a Celtics/Lakers revival could be huge for ratings...


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

eddymac said:


> Basically Jerry West did to the Lakers what Kevin Mchale did to the Celtics. He did his old almata a favor. Is this the new trend? Cause im sure other teams offered better deals but I guess Jerry realised that the Grizz aren't going nowhere and traded Pau as a favor.


Someone agrees with me :cheers:

Just like Bellichick, if you're not cheating, you're not trying


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

LA68 said:


> Couldn't Miami do this deal today and get Mike Miller to make up for losing all that outside shooting they had with Kapono and Walker ??
> 
> I sure would, the Heat can't go young because Shaq is still there and Wade won't stay for a loser


Heat need to pounce on Miller while the fire sale is on in memphis... they really lack shooters and he could help them out a great deal... expirings, one of the young guys and a pick (?) would obviously get it done as thats all it took for Gasol lol.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

WOW the Lakers 

Bynum/Gasol
Gasol/Turiaf
Odom/Walton
Byrant/Sasha
Fisher/Farmer

So many talented people who would be in the rotation on another team.

PS I dont think the Grizzlies did badly. They have two first rounders & Kwame. THey will probably play small ball for the rest of the season which might bring some fans to the arena

Brown/Milicic
Gay/Milicic
Miller/Jacobsen
Navarro/Jacobsen
Conley/Lowry

Hopefully they can bring some fans to the arena with their play.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

What is Memphis going to do with Conley/Lowry/Crittenton?


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Wow this is like an NBA live trade when you have to put it on all trades accepted. Trade your worst starter for the best available player in the league at that position, almost straight up. 

Suns definitely are going to have trouble beating this team in the playoffs with now three guys who can just kill you in the post, and that's not even beginning to mention Kobe. 

Spurs are going to have trouble too, because Lakers now have a lengthy and talented frontcourt to contend with Duncan, and again, that's not even beginning to talk about Kobe. 

Kobe has no excuse now. This is his chance to shine. Not only did he get his one sidekick, he got two this year with this trade and the emergence of Bynum. Lucky guy.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Critt will play the 2 i assume...


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

damn, now the Nets wont be getting the Lakers garbage for Kidd


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

now the C's need to resign Kandi-man to a big 1 year deal and trade him with one of the young guys for mike miller...

Giving memphis darko/kwame/collins/kandi lol


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

mjm1 said:


> damn, now the Nets wont be getting the Lakers garbage for Kidd


You'll have to wonder what kind of garbage the Nets will be getting for Kidd. Disgruntled stars usually don't net you prime talents.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Avalanche said:


> now the C's need to resign Kandi-man to a big 1 year deal and trade him with one of the young guys for mike miller...
> 
> Giving memphis darko/kwame/collins/kandi lol


Since we are dealing McKie, Maybe the C's can send Kevin Gamble or M L Carr to get Miller :bananallama:


----------



## Sex&Violence (Jun 1, 2007)

eddymac said:


> Basically Jerry West did to the Lakers what Kevin Mchale did to the Celtics. He did his old almata a favor. Is this the new trend? Cause im sure other teams offered better deals but I guess Jerry realised that the Grizz aren't going nowhere and traded Pau as a favor.


Is Jerry West even part of the Grizzlies anymore? I thought he retired in 2007.


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

The deal definitely seems to be a steal for the Lakers, particularly considering some of the offers for Gasol the Grizzlies have been rumored to have turned down in the past.



> PS I dont think the Grizzlies did badly. They have two first rounders & Kwame. THey will probably play small ball for the rest of the season which might bring some fans to the arena
> 
> Brown/Milicic
> Gay/Milicic
> ...


I have a feeling Hakim Warrick will be inserted into the Memphis rotation as he has been nothing but productive when given the playing time.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

By the way, over on the Lakers forums, Lakers fans heard of Gasol rumors and for the past week or whatever have been excited about the thought of getting him. What's funny is that most of them were overjoyed and totally willing at the thought of a Odom/Kwame for Gasol trade. Getting that trade without including Odom must be a dream come true for Lakers fans. They really couldn't have done any better. Might as well throw Odom and Sasha at the Cavs for LeBron and see how lucky you really are.


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

seifer0406 said:


> You'll have to wonder what kind of garbage the Nets will be getting for Kidd. Disgruntled stars usually don't net you prime talents.


OK Nets fans know we wont get same value for Kidd, but all we simply ask is to get something decent in return. For example when the Sixers traded Iverson they got back Andre Miller. Who may not be as good as AI but he could be a building block for the Sixers. Same with the Timberwolves who traded KG but got Al Jefferson in return who has shown a lot of promise. If we can trade Kidd but get a decent player in reurn that we can use as a building block then I have no problem with it. Thats why we have rejected crap like Snow, Shannon, Gooden and AV for Kidd.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Mchale will counter with a Foye/Mccants for Scal trade


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

LA should be a DOMINANT team now once they get everybody back. Probably even the favorites to win it all by the end of the regular season. Kobe's 29 and he couldn't have asked for a better team to win a championship. Pressure is on him to get it done now. No more excuses.


----------



## -mihkel- (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow, what a steal!


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

I have a feeling the Lakers are'nt done yet.


Jason Kidd for Lamar Odom, Jordan Farmar,fillers maybe?


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

damn...the lakers raped.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

eddymac said:


> OK Nets fans know we wont get same value for Kidd, but all we simply ask is to get something decent in return. For example when the Sixers traded Iverson they got back Andre Miller. Who may not be as good as AI but he could be a building block for the Sixers. Same with the Timberwolves who traded KG but got Al Jefferson in return who has shown a lot of promise. If we can trade Kidd but get a decent player in reurn that we can use as a building block then I have no problem with it. Thats why we have rejected crap like Snow, Shannon, Gooden and AV for Kidd.


By stupidly giving VC the extension they are trapped in "win now" mode. And that means they probably will keep Kidd and suffer an agonizing descent to the cellar. 

They should have dumped VC in a deal like this last year to the Clips, Maggette only has one more year to go and they would be rid of Kidd and VC's contracts and THEN could build for the future of Williams, Boone, Williams,Wright,Along with Jefferson. That team could do about as well as this one and be cheaper and younger. But, what do I know?? :whoknows:


----------



## DaRizzle2 (Feb 1, 2008)

That would be insane if the Lakers got Kidd now! Im fine with bailing on Odom now since we have 2 good bigs. Plus it will give Ariza more playing time who will shut down SG and SF...Awesome


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Whispers that Kwame may be bought out


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Wow, just absolute roberry for the Lakers. That's pretty sick.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The Lakers don't need Kidd.


----------



## AirJay (Aug 5, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> Whispers that Kwame may be bought out


Imagine if Kwame got bought out and then resigned with the Lakers :clap2:


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

AirJay said:


> Imagine if Kwame got bought out and then resigned with the Lakers :clap2:


i dont think he actually can (CBA rule) although apparently LA radio thinks thats the plan..

Pheonix/Boston could use a back up C


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Okay


----------



## AirJay (Aug 5, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> i dont think he actually can (CBA rule) although apparently LA radio thinks thats the plan..
> 
> Pheonix/Boston could use a back up C


Kwame on Phoenix :lol:

Imagine in the 2nd round, Suns-Lakers and Kwame is playing crunch-time minutes at Staples :lol::lol:


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

This is the best thing of the new year for me!!!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

AirJay said:


> Kwame on Phoenix :lol:
> 
> Imagine in the 2nd round, Suns-Lakers and Kwame is playing crunch-time minutes at Staples :lol::lol:


lol true... he may have some insight into how to play the lakers and their formations etc, but im not convinced kwame even knows them haha


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

eddymac said:


> OK Nets fans know we wont get same value for Kidd, but all we simply ask is to get something decent in return. For example when the Sixers traded Iverson they got back Andre Miller. Who may not be as good as AI but he could be a building block for the Sixers. Same with the Timberwolves who traded KG but got Al Jefferson in return who has shown a lot of promise. If we can trade Kidd but get a decent player in reurn that we can use as a building block then I have no problem with it. Thats why we have rejected crap like Snow, Shannon, Gooden and AV for Kidd.


Is that why they're trying to trade Andre Miller ever since he got there? You know the Sixers would rather have some expiring contract but Denver just didn't have it at the time right?


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

damn i barely heard about this and i see a million of kobe laker threads hahaha ****s funny 
but anyway....
what a great trade, (as long as he stays healthy) not having kwame on the team is already an upgrade, minus javaris aint no big deal.....as far as the pics they already have enough young pieces 
woah this is exciting!


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Ballscientist said:


> http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/50640/20080201/breaking_news_gasol_traded_to_lakers/


BS, nice, i'm buyin you a beer


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

If Gasol was only worth Kwame Brown and garbage, why didn't the Bulls get him?
If a young extremely talented big in the prime of his abilities is only worth that. How much can an old player like Kidd really be worth?

I'm saying it now. Kidd will be traded for Ira Newble, Cedric Simmons, and the rights to the Cavalier's janitor. Plus a small briefcase that no one knows what's in it. Could be a Million dollars. Could be the rights to Lebron James. Could be the dismembered remains of Larry Hughes. YOU JUST DON'T KNOW.

When asked about the trade, Rod Thorn will be like "I had to know, dude, I had to know. It's a ****ing mystery briefcase. How could I turn that down?"

Lakers are some lucky mother****ers.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> If Gasol was only worth Kwame Brown and garbage, why didn't the Bulls get him?
> If a young extremely talented big in the prime of his abilities is only worth that. How much can an old player like Kidd really be worth?
> 
> I'm saying it now. Kidd will be traded for Ira Newble, Cedric Simmons, and the rights to the Cavalier's janitor. Plus a small briefcase that no one knows what's in it. Could be a Million dollars. Could be the rights to Lebron James. Could be the dismembered remains of Larry Hughes. YOU JUST DON'T KNOW.
> ...


Cap relief. Unless the Bulls include their unconditional 1st rounder, it was hard for them to beat Lakers offer. The Grizz don't want Deng because they have Rudy Gay, and after him there isn't much on the Bulls roster that's enticing.

It was a very solid trade for the Grizzlies. Memphis pretty much got all they wanted when they decided to trade Gasol.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> If Gasol was only worth Kwame Brown and garbage, why didn't the Bulls get him?
> If a young extremely talented big in the prime of his abilities is only worth that. How much can an old player like Kidd really be worth?
> 
> I'm saying it now. Kidd will be traded for Ira Newble, Cedric Simmons, and the rights to the Cavalier's janitor. Plus a small briefcase that no one knows what's in it. Could be a Million dollars. Could be the rights to Lebron James. Could be the dismembered remains of Larry Hughes. YOU JUST DON'T KNOW.
> ...


HEHE!

BTW, Ballscientist called this. I will believe all of his posts from here on out.


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

seifer0406 said:


> Is that why they're trying to trade Andre Miller ever since he got there? You know the Sixers would rather have some expiring contract but Denver just didn't have it at the time right?


You picked one part of my post without acknowleding the rest of it. But do you at least get what im trying to say though. Yeah they traded Iverson but they got back a quality PG in return. Them wanting to trade him afterwards has nothing to do with the point im trying to make. My point is simple if we trade Kidd we need to receive at least a decent player in return. For example if we trade with the Mavs Devin Harris or Jason Terry would be considered getting something decent back. Those guys aren't as good as Kidd but at least we would get something of value in return.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

CbobbyB said:


>


http://www.nba.com/playerfile/pau_gasol/career_stats.html

first 6 years of his career, he averaged 73 games a year. i guess he has a good dentist.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

seifer0406 said:


> Cap relief. Unless the Bulls include their unconditional 1st rounder, it was hard for them to beat Lakers offer. The Grizz don't want Deng because they have Rudy Gay, and after him there isn't much on the Bulls roster that's enticing.
> 
> It was a very solid trade for the Grizzlies. Memphis pretty much got all they wanted when they decided to trade Gasol.


Let's be clear here. The Grizzlies got KILLED in this trade.

Cap relief. FOR WHAT?! Who are they going to sign that's as good as Gasol? Is West going to try and overpay Brian Cardinal again? And then the draft picks they got from the Lakers are going to be low picks. Which West no doubt will use to draft overrated College hypes.

I guess they'll have lottery picks the next couple of years. But we're still talking about a 3-5 year rebuilding project. In the west no less.

This trade just killed the grizz as a competitive basketball team for the next several years. And anyone that thinks otherwise is either in denial, or trying to console a grieving grizzly fan.

This is another instance of a GM helping his former team out at the expense of his current team. First McHale does it for Boston. Now West is doing it for the Lakers. Ridiculous. If I'm David Stern, I let the deal go through. But then I take away the Grizzlies draft pick for the next two years, for being ****ing idiots.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

eddymac said:


> You picked one part of my post without acknowleding the rest of it. But do you at least get what im trying to say though. Yeah they traded Iverson but they got back a quality PG in return. Them wanting to trade him afterwards has nothing to do with the point im trying to make. My point is simple if we trade Kidd we need to receive at least a decent player in return. For example if we trade with the Mavs Devin Harris or Jason Terry would be considered getting something decent back. Those guys aren't as good as Kidd but at least we would get something of value in return.


That would be a worse trade than one where you guys get nothing but cap relief. I don't understand why any Net fan would want something like that.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

eddymac said:


> You picked one part of my post without acknowleding the rest of it. But do you at least get what im trying to say though. Yeah they traded Iverson but they got back a quality PG in return. Them wanting to trade him afterwards has nothing to do with the point im trying to make. My point is simple if we trade Kidd we need to receive at least a decent player in return. For example if we trade with the Mavs Devin Harris or Jason Terry would be considered getting something decent back. Those guys aren't as good as Kidd but at least we would get something of value in return.


Andre Miller was crap, and the Nuggets were glad to see him go. The Sixers took the best offer that was there. But it doesn't mean it was a good one. If Rod Thorn does deal Kidd, it won't be a deal that makes Nets fans happy. I mean sure, you'll try to talk up how good Drew Gooden and Shannon Brown are. But deep inside, you'll know you just got ripped off.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Jerry West is not the Memphis General Manager.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> Let's be clear here. The Grizzlies got KILLED in this trade.
> 
> Cap relief. FOR WHAT?! Who are they going to sign that's as good as Gasol? Is West going to try and overpay Brian Cardinal again? And then the draft picks they got from the Lakers are going to be low picks. Which West no doubt will use to draft overrated College hypes.
> 
> ...


um, jerry is no longer the GM of the grizzlies, and before any of these moves made, im pretty sure the owner has to OK it.

cry more.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> Let's be clear here. The Grizzlies got KILLED in this trade.
> 
> Cap relief. FOR WHAT?! Who are they going to sign that's as good as Gasol? Is West going to try and overpay Brian Cardinal again? And then the draft picks they got from the Lakers are going to be low picks. Which West no doubt will use to draft overrated College hypes.
> 
> ...


The Grizz has 13 wins right now. There isn't a competitive basketball team in Memphis to be killed in the first place. Getting cap relief and rebuild through F/A and draft picks is one of the most basic ways to build a franchise. It worked for both the Raptors and the Blazers in a matter of 2 years. Of course, if a GM is retarded and keeps signing guys like Darko and Brian Cardinal, then no trade in the world will help the team become a contender, but such circumstances really have nothing to do with the quality of this trade.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

This was a very fair trade. Stars in the NBA do not get traded for stars. They get traded for expiring contracts - provided that the team trading for the expiring contract is above the salary cap and is looking to get their payroll below the salary cap for the offseason in which they can add a free agent that better fits their philosophy of building around Gay and Conley, I guess. Gasol seemed like he was unhappy with the team direction, though I don't know much about the complete situation. Two first-round draft picks are still valuable, along with Crittenton (though I suppose the Grizzlies already have enough young first-round point guards as it is). I'm fairly sure that due to Paxson being so cheap, this is the best option in the trade market.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

How long do you think it takes to rebuild out West though? Look even at a team like the Warriors. With the exception of the Spurs and the Suns which teams are really going to fall off because of age?


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

As for not being able to attract F/A, if you draft well, then there really isn't a need to attract F/A, you will need that cap space to resign your young players.

Take the Blazers for example, the space they will get for getting rid of Zach Randolph will be used to sign Aldridge and Roy when their contracts are up. The space that Gasol clears up will be used to resign Gay and perhaps Lowry or Conley in a few years. It's never a bad thing to have cap space when you are losing, it's worse to pack your team with guys that will never get you anywhere while taking up all the cap space at the same time.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

afobisme said:


> um, jerry is no longer the GM of the grizzlies, and before any of these moves made, im pretty sure the owner has to OK it.
> 
> cry more.


Meh. I really don't care. It doesn't really effect my team. But objectively speaking, I think the Grizzlies got hosed on the deal, and they'll be hardpressed to find a player like Gasol.

Gasol is soooo underrated. I hope Kobe doesn't ruin him like he did Odom. Because Gasol is really quite a special player.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> How long do you think it takes to rebuild out West though? Look even at a team like the Warriors. With the exception of the Spurs and the Suns which teams are really going to fall off because of age?


If you draft right, your team can make a turnaround in a couple of years. Just look at the Blazers.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> If Gasol was only worth Kwame Brown and garbage, why didn't the Bulls get him?
> If a young extremely talented big in the prime of his abilities is only worth that. How much can an old player like Kidd really be worth?
> 
> I'm saying it now. Kidd will be traded for Ira Newble, Cedric Simmons, and the rights to the Cavalier's janitor. Plus a small briefcase that no one knows what's in it. Could be a Million dollars. Could be the rights to Lebron James. Could be the dismembered remains of Larry Hughes. YOU JUST DON'T KNOW.
> ...


Rod Thorn and Frank are the ones who need to go. Thorn outfoxed himself. He was still demanding Bynum after it was obvious the Laker would not part with him.

The Nets have no direction. They can't go young because they extended Carter for far too much. They can't go old because Kidd wants out. Should have dealt Kidd the moment he started whining. 

They have bigs: Boone,Williams, Krstic, Stiff, Magliore, Nachbar. They have swing men: Carter, Jefferson, Wright. They have Marcus Williams and Kidd. The talent is there. Just no direction and certainly no defense. 

And how many GM's would endure what Kupchak did to wait for the "perfect" deal ??


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

seifer0406 said:


> As for not being able to attract F/A, if you draft well, then there really isn't a need to attract F/A, you will need that cap space to resign your young players.
> 
> Take the Blazers for example, the space they will get for getting rid of Zach Randolph will be used to sign Aldridge and Roy when their contracts are up. The space that Gasol clears up will be used to resign Gay and perhaps Lowry or Conley in a few years. It's never a bad thing to have cap space when you are losing, it's worse to pack your team with guys that will never get you anywhere while taking up all the cap space at the same time.


But the Grizzlies haven't really drafted well in the past. They had to trade for Gay, and he's not even a superstar. I think Conley is their best pick other than Gasol. I think their hope has to be that Conley goes Chris Paul, and then the roster isn't that bad. But I don't know. We'll see.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

TakaraJinRoh said:


> I have a feeling the Lakers are'nt done yet.
> 
> 
> Jason Kidd for Lamar Odom, Jordan Farmar,fillers maybe?


The lakers aren't going to trade Farmar now that Java is gone.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> But the Grizzlies haven't really drafted well in the past. They had to trade for Gay, and he's not even a superstar. I think Conley is their best pick other than Gasol. I think their hope has to be that Conley goes Chris Paul, and then the roster isn't that bad. But I don't know. We'll see.


As I said, you can't evaluate the trade assuming that the GM is retarded. Or else even if they traded for Dwight Howard their team isn't going anywhere if they surround him with guys like Larry Hughes, Zach Randolph, Stephon Marbury, Jared Jefferies, Jerome James, and Malik Rose.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

seifer0406 said:


> If you draft right, your team can make a turnaround in a couple of years. Just look at the Blazers.


And the top three salaries in Portland don't even play for the team !!!

Toronto also went that direction and now they go to the playoffs every year. Some other eastern teams should get a clue...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

LA68 said:


> Rod Thorn and Frank are the ones who need to go. Thorn outfoxed himself. He was still demanding Bynum after it was obvious the Laker would not part with him.
> 
> The Nets have no direction. They can't go young because they extended Carter for far too much. They can't go old because Kidd wants out. Should have dealt Kidd the moment he started whining.
> 
> ...


The Nets should have tried to get Gasol. They shouldn't have kept Carter. But I think that was forced on Thorn from what I've heard. But I think their best move would be to cut their losses with Carter and Kidd, and then work the lottery a little bit, build around Jefferson and Williams and whoever they draft, with a new head coach.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

seifer0406 said:


> As I said, you can't evaluate the trade assuming that the GM is retarded. Or else even if they traded for Dwight Howard their team isn't going anywhere if they surround him with guys like Larry Hughes, Zach Randolph, Stephon Marbury, Jared Jefferies, Jerome James, and Malik Rose.


If I were the Knicks I would do every deal like this possible. To unload crap for expiring deals would be the only way out for them. But, no one wants much of what they have.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> The Nets should have tried to get Gasol. They shouldn't have kept Carter. But I think that was forced on Thorn from what I've heard. But I think their best move would be to cut their losses with Carter and Kidd, and then work the lottery a little bit, build around Jefferson and Williams and whoever they draft, with a new head coach.


You and I agree but, they just gave Carter a new deal so he's not moving any time soon. And they are handcuffed by it.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Now that the Lakers have Gasol, why wouldn't they trade Bynum for Kidd? They're trying to win now. And surely they can get by with re-signing Kwame Brown and playing him as Luc Longley to Gasol's Horace Grant?

Kidd
Kobe
Odom
Gasol
Brown

I agree that the Lakers may not be done. Especially if the Nets are holding out for Bynum.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> Now that the Lakers have Gasol, why wouldn't they trade Bynum for Kidd? They're trying to win now. And surely they can get by with re-signing Kwame Brown and playing him as Luc Longley to Gasol's Horace Grant?
> 
> Kidd
> Kobe
> ...


are you kidding me? play kwame as a luc longley? he's not even as good as luc longley. and if we trade bynum for kidd straight up, we'd let the nets screw us.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> Now that the Lakers have Gasol, why wouldn't they trade Bynum for Kidd? They're trying to win now. And surely they can get by with re-signing Kwame Brown and playing him as Luc Longley to Gasol's Horace Grant?
> 
> Kidd
> Kobe
> ...


That would be terrible for the Lakers. They don't need Kidd anymore. He's simply too old for them. Maybe they deal Odom but not Bynum.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Because Bynum has much more value than Kidd. And with guys like Gasol and Bynum inside, you need guys who can knock down 3s like Fisher and Farmer on the perimeter.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Now that the Lakers have Gasol, why wouldn't they trade Bynum for Kidd? They're trying to win now. And surely they can get by with re-signing Kwame Brown and playing him as Luc Longley to Gasol's Horace Grant?
> 
> Kidd
> Kobe
> ...


Because all the leverage the Nets have is all gone. We don't "need" Kidd anymore. We would like to have him but, the PG in this new lineup is the 4th option behind Kobe,Gasol and Bynum. Fish and Farmar are fine for 4th options. 

We didn't need Kidd, we needed a star any star and we have him. we are done now, I hope. Why reward the Nets when they wouldn't deal with us in the first place ? They have Boone, and Krstic, they don't need Bynum. They should dump Kidd and move on but, they won't and they will continue to lose needlessly


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The Lakers are not going to trade Bynum for Kidd. That ship has sailed. Kidd is washed up anyway. Somehow he made the all-star team even though he's playing worse then he has since he was a rookie.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

I don't know why everyone is talking about trading Odom. He's gonna be a lot better playing at his natural SF position once Bynum gets back and the mismatches he presents on offense will make him even more dangerous. Not to mention the length he has on the frontcourt along with Gasol and Bynum. I say he's a keeper and Fish and Farmar will be fine at the PG spot. As long as their 3 point shot is consistent, I have no problem sticking with the core the way it's assembled right now.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Also salaries wouldn't work either. It won't be Bynum for Kidd, more like Bynum/Odom/Rad for Kidd, which is just one sided.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Even *if* they were to want Kidd, it'd be stupid to trade Bynum for him. 


Also, the Nets should've blown that team up awhile ago. They could've had a jump start on rebuilding.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Now that the Lakers are done, Spurs just signed Stoudamire, I don't know if there is a team that Kidd could go to. Dallas has two good PG's in Harris and Terry. Where else could he go. 

the Nets have let this linger too long without resolution. I don't think Kidd's moving


----------



## MrkLrn13 (Mar 1, 2006)

Damn, what a starting line up. Definitely excited to see this team.. God damn it, I don't think the Raptors have played the Lakers yet. :|

Edit: Lakers are playing Raptors as of this writing. lol


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

well, this trade doesn't entirely hurt the Nets. Teams in the west see the Gasol move as just another team maybe moving ahead of them, so they'd want to get a player themselves to move up, especially an old team. Dallas may want to up their offer, mainly because of Cuban, but other teams like the Spurs and Suns have supposedly expressed interest in the past, and with their windows closing, they might be willing to give up something for Kidd. And more people making offers is always a good thing. Perhaps some team may even panic and try to grab Vince.

And before this trade anyway, Dallas was interested, this may force Cubans hand, and supposedly Isaiah was interested too, and who knows what he'd give up.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

THE LAKERS DO NOT NEED JASON KIDD espeeeecially not for Byum maybe trade Odom or someone else...not Bynum


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

LA68 said:


> Now that the Lakers are done, Spurs just signed Stoudamire, I don't know if there is a team that Kidd could go to. Dallas has two good PG's in Harris and Terry. Where else could he go.
> 
> the Nets have let this linger too long without resolution. I don't think Kidd's moving


 I said it before. But I think Kidd is not moving. The only logical place for him to go is Cleveland. And if Rod Thorn waits until the offseason, he can get a lot more from Cleveland than he can now. Varejao would be available to trade by that point. And the Cavs would have Damon Jones, Eric Snow, and Donyell Marshall all as expiring contracts.


----------



## 23isback (Mar 15, 2006)

WOW. how the **** did they get of kwame brown?? LMAO at the Grizzlies.

Wow a high-low post combo of Pau and Bynum...Hell a combo of Kobe and another big man. Great trade for the Lakers.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

This is how it is going to finish in regular - top to bottom

Mavs - 60 wins
Suns - 56 wins
Hornets 54 wins
Jazz - 45 wins

Lakers - 50 wins, Bynum is out 6 more weeks
Rockets -49 wins, soft schedule, T-Mac is a man for the first time, 4 rookies will be great
Spurs -48 wins, Parker is out 2 more weeks
Warriors 46 wins - still warriors


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

seifer0406 said:


> Because Bynum has much more value than Kidd. And with guys like Gasol and Bynum inside, you need guys who can knock down 3s like Fisher and Farmer on the perimeter.


yeah, cuz kobe, fisher, farmar, and radmonivic are horrible 3 point shooters.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

WTF

NO

BALLSCIENTIST MAKE BAD THREAD

oh my.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

A great great day in NBA basketball I must say!


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

afobisme said:


> yeah, cuz kobe, fisher, farmar, and radmonivic are horrible 3 point shooters.


Radman is pretty bad.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Good pick up for the Lakers. Now the question is, can Gasol stay healthy? Will he end up being doing well or turning into another SAR?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Drewbs said:


> Radman is pretty bad.


i agree. wtf is 41% from 3's? sheesh.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I thought this was Marc Gasol at first.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

-EDIT- nvm


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

i dont think vlady is that bad. he just sux at everything outside of 3 pt. shooting but atleast he can do that decently


----------



## kbird (Dec 7, 2006)

Excellent!!!!!

http://www.durasound.com/lakers.html

That explains everything


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

people saying gasol is gonna get injured are really just hating, and hoping he does, but no matter what happens just the fact that they got rid of kwame brown makes them that much better, i can play power forward for the lakers and would have a bigger impact that kwame brown and im short and fat


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

kbird said:


> Excellent!!!!!
> 
> http://www.durasound.com/lakers.html
> 
> That explains everything


The people saying it's time for Kobe to "put up or shut up" are so predictable. Blatantly obvious they're teaming with anger. But entertaining nonetheless.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

One, there are larger expiring contracts such as Theo Ratliff at $11.67 million and Jamison at $16.4 M though he can obviously play. Kwame's isn't the biggest.

Two, this is a bush-league trade from Memphis. I don't want to see anyone complaining about the KG trade. They couldn't have gotten a young player who could start now and get 30 minutes? Is Miller gonna be shipped? I know they're not going to win but come on.

Also please don't give anything to the Lakers. They might win it all or not, we'll have to see. Dallas didn't.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

jokeaward said:


> *One, there are larger expiring contracts* such as Theo Ratliff at $11.67 million and Jamison at $16.4 M though he can obviously play. Kwame's isn't the biggest.
> 
> Two, this is a bush-league trade from Memphis. I don't want to see anyone complaining about the KG trade. They couldn't have gotten a young player who could start now? I know they're not going to win but come on.
> 
> Also please don't give anything to the Lakers. They might win it all or not, we'll have to see. Dallas didn't.


well, the concept may be confusing (im in no way mocking you) but in a case like that, you don't want a large expiring. i don't even know where to begin to explain it. it actually works out better that kwame is making 9 million and not anything more... because the grizzlies would give up gasol's money, and in return would be taking kwame's salary.. ahh, i can't explain it. too hard, i give up.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Jerry. West. Is. Not. With. The. ****ing. Grizzlies. Anymore.

Goddammit if I have to read one more *******, uninformed post.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Rawse said:


> Jerry. West. Is. Not. With. The. ****ing. Grizzlies. Anymore.
> 
> Goddammit if I have to read one more *******, uninformed post.


yeah, he's with the lakers.. because he, through the grizzlies, helepd the lakers 

jk


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

afobisme said:


> well, the concept may be confusing (im in no way mocking you) but in a case like that, you don't want a large expiring. i don't even know where to begin to explain it. it actually works out better that kwame is making 9 million and not anything more... because the grizzlies would give up gasol's money, and in return would be taking kwame's salary.. ahh, i can't explain it. too hard, i give up.


I don't care, EHL just said on the 2nd page it was the largest expiring contract in the league and I got nit-picky. If he had some other meaning behind it, oh well.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

well, rest assured, taking a 9 million dollar expiring is better than 11 for the owner.. because he doesn't have to pay that prorated (at least i think it's prorated) 2 million dollar difference.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Rawse said:


> Jerry. West. Is. Not. With. The. ****ing. Grizzlies. Anymore.
> 
> Goddammit if I have to read one more *******, uninformed post.


Welcome to the Chris ****ing Wallace era. If you like I can supply you with a lengthy list of nicknames that I've given that fat ******* over the years.


----------



## HoopTube (Jan 30, 2008)

What was the Grizzlies thinking man??


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

I think this move makes whoever comes out of the East all the more tougher to beat. The West playoffs are going to be ridiculous.

On the same note: it looks like the Lakers got Gasol for nothing, but they did give up two first round picks. In four or five years, those could look significant. I don't think anybody would question the Rasheed Wallace trade for Detroit, but I don't know how many people realize they gave up two picks in that draft. One of which was used on Josh Smith, the other on Tony Allen (one pick ahead of Kevin Martin)?

Would you trade Josh Smith and Kevin Martin for a championship? Absolutely. But it doesn't mean you didn't give up something to get something.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

jokeaward said:


> I don't care, EHL just said on the 2nd page it was the largest expiring contract in the league and I got nit-picky. If he had some other meaning behind it, oh well.


best way i can explain it is they're giving away pau's 13 million dollar contract and in return are getting 9 million worth of debt from kwame. so, isn't it better to have LESS debt?


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

EHL; said:


> The people saying it's time for Kobe to "put up or shut up" are so predictable. Blatantly obvious they're teaming with anger. But entertaining nonetheless.


it is time for kobe to put up or shut up.:cheers:


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Now the Lakers should trade somebody to get Jason Kidd

possibly Radmanovic and Fisher?

Kidd
Kobe
Odom
Gasol
Bynum

Good lord.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

MLKG said:


> I think this move makes whoever comes out of the East all the more tougher to beat. The West playoffs are going to be ridiculous.
> 
> On the same note: it looks like the Lakers got Gasol for nothing, but they did give up two first round picks. In four or five years, those could look significant. I don't think anybody would question the Rasheed Wallace trade for Detroit, but I don't know how many people realize they gave up two picks in that draft. One of which was used on Josh Smith, the other on Tony Allen (one pick ahead of Kevin Martin)?
> 
> Would you trade Josh Smith and Kevin Martin for a championship? Absolutely. But it doesn't mean you didn't give up something to get something.


They will be very late first round picks. Kupchak is not a good drafter. So I'd say these were expendable picks.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

I guess these people are happy:

http://www.getgasol.com/


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

seifer0406 said:


> Is that why they're trying to trade Andre Miller ever since he got there? You know the Sixers would rather have some expiring contract but Denver just didn't have it at the time right?


No they weren't trying to trade him since the day he got there. And your doing it again you still haven't acknowledged my point though. The Sixers got a good pg in return for Iverson. Plus they may not have gotten expired contracts but they got draft picks.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Addition by subtraction just getting rid of Kwame alone. The fact that they got an all-star caliber player in return is just gravy. I'm sure Lakers fans hope to never hear the word "Kwame" ever again.

Memphis now holds the worst basketball IQ in the frontcourt in the league between Stromile Swift and Kwame Brown.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Stromile is gone also. He is going to the Nets for Collins.


----------



## Helter Skelter (Jun 27, 2005)

I have to say that in the trade is incluyed Marc, Gasol's Brothers. In Spain everybody knows that Marc is gonna be better than Pau. Marc is 22 years old, is stronger and now he has better numbers that has Pau in his age.

I ask , Someone who thinks its a terrible trade for Memphis , does see play Marc Gasol this season ??


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

I'm so happy!


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Imdaman said:


> Stromile is gone also. He is going to the Nets for Collins.


Makes sense, a Kwame/Swift frontcourt would have set the game back 20 years.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Paxon pick up the ****in phone!


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Helter Skelter said:


> I have to say that in the trade is incluyed Marc, Gasol's Brothers. *In Spain everybody knows that Marc is gonna be better than Pau. Marc is 22 years old, is stronger and now he has better numbers that has Pau in his age*.
> 
> I ask , Someone who thinks its a terrible trade for Memphis , does see play Marc Gasol this season ??


Is that because Pau was playing in the NBA by 22?

Besides it doesn't matter if Marc is stronger, he's also no where near as athletic, Pau is the quick, versatile forward that the Lakers need to compliment Andrew Bynum.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Hey Paxon, this is a phone: 










You pick up the long piecce connected by the cord and hold it up to your ear and mouth. 

The dial a 9 digit number to the corresponding team. Team numbers can be found in the phone book.

When they pick up put the mouth piece very close to your mouth and say, "I John Paxon, need post player. Thank you." in a very firm voice. 

Finally listen.


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

Mateo; said:


> They will be very late first round picks. Kupchak is not a good drafter. So I'd say these were expendable picks.


bynum? farmar? critt? turiaf? those are all mitch picks. even sasha's ballin'.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

This is gonna go down with those awful trades... like Webber for Richmond, that kind of thing, or Reef and Ratliff for nothing (though those Hawks did no worse after that).


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

jokeaward said:


> This is gonna go down with those awful trades... like Webber for Richmond, that kind of thing, or Reef and Ratliff for nothing (though those Hawks did no worse after that).


It's just another feather in the cap of the Pilsbury Draftboy. Memphis' GM is the same guy that decided Joe Forte was going to be an NBA star (and broke two draft promises to take him) and that Kedrick Brown was going to be a superstar, refusing to trade him to Phoenix, insisting that they take Joe Johnson instead. Oh, and let's not forget the infamous Vin Baker trade. How he ever got another GM job is beyond me.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

all this talk about kwame getting resigned somehow needs to stop, for the lakers sake, lets hope kwame brown never puts on a lakers uniform ever again


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Memphis finishes the season with regular season records for overall wins, overall winning percentage, home wins, road wins and was the no. 1 defensive team in league in terms of points allowed, in large parts thanks to the "throwaway" draft rights to Pau's little brother, now the NBA Defensive Player of the Year.

Memphis lasted longer in the playoffs than the Lakers did last season and finish with the better record this season.

Everything turned out fine.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Memphis finishes the season with regular season records for overall wins, overall winning percentage, home wins, road wins and was the no. 1 defensive team in league in terms of points allowed, in large parts thanks to the "throwaway" draft rights to Pau's little brother, now the NBA Defensive Player of the Year.
> 
> Memphis lasted longer in the playoffs than the Lakers did last season and finish with the better record this season.
> 
> Everything turned out fine.


And the Lakers won two titles with Pau on the team. 

Its one of those rare win/win trades.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

just saying


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

R-Star said:


> And the Lakers won two titles with Pau on the team.
> 
> Its one of those rare win/win trades.


Possibly could have won just as many with the way Marc developed, but Lakers fans never have much to complain about.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Possibly could have won just as many with the way Marc developed, but Lakers fans never have much to complain about.


Nah, Pau was better up until very recently - Marc and Kobe would have missed each others' peaks. Considering that the trade also gave the Griz some of the cap room they needed to get Randolph, both those teams make that trade again if given the chance. It could have produced two separate title cores if Memphis hadn't mangled the '08 and '09 drafts so badly.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

yeah Marc 3 or 4 years ago doesnt go toe to toe with KG and Dwight and nor is he the exact same right mix of skills required that his brother is

(also I want to just register once again that Pau's demise has been prematurely reported as I think the last few weeks have clearly illustrated - I still think he's a hi teen and ten guy on the right squad with the right coach)

that said I never understood Marc as a throw away, he was a second rounder but all concerned understood he had value, maybe not this much value but value


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I give Memphis about as much credit for Marc turning out great as I do Detroit for trading Otis Thorpe for the second pick in the draft 5 years later.

They drafted Conley 4th in the same draft Marc fell to the second round in.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I remember thinking to myself that Marc was going to be a decent player in this league when we drafted him. Solid double double guy. I believe he had just been named MVP of the Spanish league which was widely considered the 2nd best basketball league in the world at the time. The DPOY never crossed my mind though.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks who ever decided to bump this thread. Now every time I see it I'll think they're referring to Marc...


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

All that nonsense on how the Lakers ripped off the Grizzlies was perpetuated by fans who really don't know the game or have the vision to see several years down the road.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Who knows the truth about what Memphis thought or assumed they could get out of Marc, whether they really thought he had the chance to even start or whether it was truly scratching the Lakers back and getting a huge bonus for it 

But it doesn't matter 'cause they can say "we knew all along" and look like geniuses :2worf:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Ron said:


> All that nonsense on how the Lakers ripped off the Grizzlies was perpetuated by fans who really don't know the game or have the vision to see several years down the road.


Like Gregg Popovich, who suggested a trade committee be formed after the deal.

Or 95 percent of this board, such as imbeciles like essbee, who thought Kwame Brown was the centerpiece of the deal.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

None of us could of predicted what Marc Gasol was going to turn out like. Even the people who saw him play in Spain or at the international level. I watched Marc play on the international level and he didn't show any flashes at all except for more range than a traditional C and good passing skill.

Then again, it's not like we were scouts analyzing every one of his games from the stands. Grizz' front office may have been onto something.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Talking about how amazing of a trade this is because Marc turned out great is absurd. Essentially, that would be like right now trading Marc Gasol for a bunch of absolute garbage and a prospecting 2nd rounder. If that prospecting 2nd rounder turns out to be a phenomenal player does that make it a good trade? Just because you find a diamond in a pile of shit doesn't mean that you didn't originally trade for a pile of shit, and just because you take your life savings and put it on black doesn't make it a smart financial move when you double your money.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Hibachi! said:


> Talking about how amazing of a trade this is because Marc turned out great is absurd. Essentially, that would be like right now trading Marc Gasol for a bunch of absolute garbage and a prospecting 2nd rounder. If that prospecting 2nd rounder turns out to be a phenomenal player does that make it a good trade? Just because you find a diamond in a pile of shit doesn't mean that you didn't originally trade for a pile of shit, and just because you take your life savings and put it on black doesn't make it a smart financial move when you double your money.


Memphis was 22-60 and capped out with Pau Gasol, and it traded him for Marc Gasol and other cap-clearing pieces that allowed them to absorb Zach Randolph in a trade.

Marc and Z-Bo have combined for three All-Star appearances, one All-NBA Team and one NBA Defensive Player of the Year Award, and Memphis has had a completely different level of success than when it had Pau Gasol or anyone else.

People act like Marc was some total unknown. He'd already developed into the MVP of the ACB league by the time he got to the Grizzlies.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Memphis was 22-60 and capped out with Pau Gasol, and it traded him for Marc Gasol and other cap-clearing pieces that allowed them to absorb Zach Randolph in a trade.
> 
> Marc and Z-Bo have combined for three All-Star appearances, one All-NBA Team and one NBA Defensive Player of the Year Award, and Memphis has had a completely different level of success than when it had Pau Gasol or anyone else.
> 
> People act like Marc was some total unknown. He'd already developed into the MVP of the ACB league by the time he got to the Grizzlies.


And yet he was the 48th pick. 

Since the trade the lakers have won 5 division championships, 3 conference championships and two titles. The grizz have one playoff series win. Nice different level of success. 

Your post to bump this thread making it seem like the grizzlies won the trade is the most absurd one in the thread. Not to mention Memphis didn't last longer than the lakers last season.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Memphis was 22-60 and capped out with Pau Gasol, and it traded him for Marc Gasol and other cap-clearing pieces that allowed them to absorb Zach Randolph in a trade.
> 
> Marc and Z-Bo have combined for three All-Star appearances, one All-NBA Team and one NBA Defensive Player of the Year Award, and Memphis has had a completely different level of success than when it had Pau Gasol or anyone else.
> 
> People act like Marc was some total unknown. He'd already developed into the MVP of the ACB league by the time he got to the Grizzlies.


Tiago Splitter was MVP of the Spanish Supercup two years in a row, and MVP of the Spanish League in 2010. Splitter is a decent big-man and definitely capable of holding his own, but he's nothing more than a solid role-player. To act like anybody would have anticipated Marc to be this good is just Monday Morning Quarterbacking. Yes what it translated to was a fantastic move for the Grizzlies. I don't think anyone here would question that. What I question is this whole "Look we knew what we were doing this whole time with that trade" type message that's being sent out. It was still a horrendous trade that ended up working out solely because Marc Gasol (only a small piece of what they were excited about in Brown and Crittenton) turned out to be really really good.

But if a team right now were to trade a star player for essentially a second round draft pick, that second round pick COULD turn into a Ginobili or a Marc Gasol, but that wouldn't make the trade any less asinine in the first place.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I think Hibachi is a little too rough but I will have to agree that MVP in a league outside the NBA doesn't hold that much weight.

I think Garbajosa or Anthony Parker were MVP in their league.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> And yet he was the 48th pick.
> 
> Since the trade the lakers have won 5 division championships, 3 conference championships and two titles. The grizz have one playoff series win. Nice different level of success.


The Grizzlies have had a different level of success as a direct result of the trade than they did in any other point in the Grizzlies' history. Read it again.



> Your post to bump this thread making it seem like the grizzlies won the trade is the most absurd one in the thread.


Don't misrepresent the bump, please.



> Not to mention Memphis didn't last longer than the lakers last season.


Whoops, two seasons ago. And inevitably this season.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Hibachi! said:


> Tiago Splitter was MVP of the Spanish Supercup two years in a row, and MVP of the Spanish League in 2010. Splitter is a decent big-man and definitely capable of holding his own, but he's nothing more than a solid role-player. To act like anybody would have anticipated Marc to be this good is just Monday Morning Quarterbacking. Yes what it translated to was a fantastic move for the Grizzlies. I don't think anyone here would question that. What I question is this whole "Look we knew what we were doing this whole time with that trade" type message that's being sent out. It was still a horrendous trade that ended up working out solely because Marc Gasol (only a small piece of what they were excited about in Brown and Crittenton) turned out to be really really good.


Memphis considered waiving Brown after the trade and buried him on the bench for all but about 15 games. They took a flier on Crittenton and cut bait quickly. The Grizzlies wouldn't have done the deal without Marc Gasol's inclusion.

Memphis cared about Kwame Brown because he was an $8 million expiring contract. You're smarter than this.



> But if a team right now were to trade a star player for essentially a second round draft pick, that second round pick COULD turn into a Ginobili or a Marc Gasol, but that wouldn't make the trade any less asinine in the first place.


If that star player was a one-time All-Star on a long-term max contract who choked in every big moment he'd had, led a team to a 22-60 record and started to get roundly booed during home games, teams absolutely would trade him for a second round pick (and two first rounders and a large expiring contract). And they have.


----------

